# Récupération fichier CSV Vinobook via iCloud



## brucetp (13 Juin 2014)

Bonjour,

Voilà, je suis assez désespéré car même après avoir cherché une solution et tenté plusieurs manips...je ne vois pas le bout de mon problème.

Sur mon iPad (iOs 7.1.1), j'ai une app de gestion de cave, VinoBook. Cette app permet d'exporter pour sauvegarde un fichier CSV sur le cloud.

J'étais jusqu'à hier sous Snow Leopard et j'ai lu que c'était pas possible d'avoir iCloud sur SL sauf en bidouillant l'ancien système de cloud d'Apple : iDrive.

Du coup, j'ai installé Lion (malgré mes réticenses...) et suis en 10.7.5 actuellement. Tout fonctionne assez bien pour le moment et j'ai retrouvé toutes mes habitudes SL (plutôt satisfait par rapport à mes attentes).

Du coup, après ma clean install, je me connecte dans l'utilitaire dispo dans Préférénces Système > iCloud et je peux voir que dans "Documents et données", j'ai bien quelques Mo de données de Vinobook! Le fameux fichier CSV certainement.







Après cette fastidieuse introduction (désolé), j'en viens à ma question: comment je fais pour copier ce satané fichier sur mon mac???
C'est incroyable que ce soit aussi compliqué et peu ergonomique. Je n'ai pas de dossier dans mon finder comme DropBox ou iDrive à l'époque.

Histoire de compliqué l'affaire: impossibilité de passer à ML ni plus récent. Mon MacBook est inéligible...

J'ai aussi installé iClouDrive pour voir mes fichiers en cloud mais le logiciel ne trouve pas le dossier "Mobile Documents" sur mon mac... Certainement le dossier comprenant les fichiers cloud.






J'ai donc tenté d'exporter (également sur le conseil de ce topic) un fichier Pages et TextEdit vers le cloud mais je n'ai pas trouvé comment faire...

Ensuite, j'ai aussi été sur icloud.com pour voir et je n'ai pas les fichiers en ligne. Juste les contacts, les calendriers, etc.

Enfin bref, vous l'aurez compris, je ne pige rien à cette usine à gaz made in Apple.
Je rappelle ma simple demande: accéder à un genre de finder comprenant mes fichiers sur le cloud et faire une sauvegarde d'un fichier sur mon ordi.

Merci beaucoup de votre aide.  
Bonne journée


----------



## magicPDF (13 Juin 2014)

brucetp a dit:


> Enfin bref, vous l'aurez compris, je ne pige rien à cette usine à gaz made in Apple.
> Je rappelle ma simple demande: accéder à un genre de finder comprenant mes fichiers sur le cloud et faire une sauvegarde d'un fichier sur mon ordi.



Bonjour,

Tout ce que je peux te conseiller c'est d'oublier iCloud et d'utiliser Google Drive, la seule chose que tu regretteras c'est de ne pas l'avoir fait plus tôt.


----------



## brucetp (13 Juin 2014)

magicPDF a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Tout ce que je peux te conseiller c'est d'oublier iCloud et d'utiliser Google Drive, la seule chose que tu regretteras c'est de ne pas l'avoir fait plus tôt.



Mais en fait, les clouds ne m'intéressent pas (premier essai avec iCloud) mais l'appli VinoBook n'exporte le fichier CSV que vers le cloud Apple!!  (ce qui n'était pas indiqué lors de mon achat). C'est juste pour ce fichier que je pose la question, sinon j'utilise le Google Drive quand nécessaire.
Du coup, je n'ai pas le choix...


----------



## les_innommables66 (13 Juin 2014)

Bonjour,

Quand tu connectes ton iPad à ton Mac, et que tu ouvres iTunes, sélectionne ton iPad, puis "Apps" ; tu as une rubrique "partage de fichiers" avec une liste d'applications ; est-ce que VinoBook apparait, et si oui, est-ce que le fichier recherché en csv apparait ?

Cordialement,
Nicolas

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 19h37 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 19h31 ----------

En complément, et après avoir regardé la description vinobook et fait un test sur mon iPhone :
- la synchro iCloud permet de synchroniser de manière transparente entre iPad, iPod et iPhone, mais pas de récupérer les données au format cdv
- pour récupérer les données au format csv, tu as une fonction de partage dans l'application (le carré avec une flèche en bas de l'écran) qui te permet d'envoyer le fichier csv par mail


----------



## brucetp (15 Juin 2014)

les_innommables66 a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Quand tu connectes ton iPad à ton Mac, et que tu ouvres iTunes, sélectionne ton iPad, puis "Apps" ; tu as une rubrique "partage de fichiers" avec une liste d'applications ; est-ce que VinoBook apparait, et si oui, est-ce que le fichier recherché en csv apparait ?
> 
> ...


Merci de ta réponse. J'avais pensé à ça et malheureusement VinoBook n'apparait pas dans la liste des apps de partage de fichiers sous itunes.


les_innommables66 a dit:


> En complément, et après avoir regardé la description vinobook et fait un test sur mon iPhone :
> - la synchro iCloud permet de synchroniser de manière transparente entre iPad, iPod et iPhone, mais pas de récupérer les données au format cdv
> - pour récupérer les données au format csv, tu as une fonction de partage dans l'application (le carré avec une flèche en bas de l'écran) qui te permet d'envoyer le fichier csv par mail



Ok, on avance! 
Sauf que l'icone carré+flèche pour envoyer un mail est dispo sur l'app iPhone mais pas sur celle d'iPad:





Mais grâce à toi, je viens de trouver la solution!!! 
L'enveloppe remplace le carré+flèche.

En fait, le problème venait du fait que j'utilisais l'App Gmail et que je n'avais pas configuré "Mail" d'Apple.
Et du coup, en tentant ton histoire d'export en mail jusqu'alors impossible, j'ai pensé à configurer un compte sous Mail et ensuite on peut soit en cliquant sur l'enveloppe envoyer une fiche de vin OU sur l'icone CSV envoyer un mail avec le CSV en pièce jointe!
Avant ça n'avait aucune action de cliquer sur l'enveloppe et sur csv ça partait sur le cloud, la je suppose qu'il fait les deux.

*Le pré-requis est donc d'avoir un compte mail configuré avec l'app "Mail" d'Apple et pas une app tierce.*

Fichier récupéré et lisible avec Excel! Merci à vous deux.


----------



## HaFondEcran (30 Juillet 2014)

Bonjour,
Je suis le développeur de VinoBook, n'hésitez pas si vous avez besoin d'aide.
Cordialement Nicolas


----------



## MT75 (7 Octobre 2014)

HaFondEcran a dit:


> Bonjour,
> Je suis le développeur de VinoBook, n'hésitez pas si vous avez besoin d'aide.
> Cordialement Nicolas



Oui s'il vous plait, merci. 
J'avais ma bibliothèque sur ipad (sauvegarde sur dropbox, dans dossier VinoBook)
Je n'ai plus mon ipad et j'ai installé l'application sur mon iphone
Je voudrais ouvrir le fichier sur l'appli nouvellement installée, je n'y arrive pas. Dans Dropbox, je peux demander "ouvrir avec" mais l'application VinoBook ne m'est pas proposée. et je ne vois pas d'option dans l'application elle-même pour ouvrir une bibliothèque ancienne
Pouvez-vous m'aider svp ?


----------



## MadBeatle46 (18 Octobre 2014)

MT75 a dit:


> Oui s'il vous plait, merci.
> J'avais ma bibliothèque sur ipad (sauvegarde sur dropbox, dans dossier VinoBook)
> Je n'ai plus mon ipad et j'ai installé l'application sur mon iphone
> Je voudrais ouvrir le fichier sur l'appli nouvellement installée, je n'y arrive pas. Dans Dropbox, je peux demander "ouvrir avec" mais l'application VinoBook ne m'est pas proposée. et je ne vois pas d'option dans l'application elle-même pour ouvrir une bibliothèque ancienne
> Pouvez-vous m'aider svp ?



Si tu as une sauvegarde sur Dropbox, tu peux l'importer (icône Dropbox en bas à droite dans Vinobook, et sélectionner "importer depuis Dropbox").

Ajout : dans Dropbox, tu dois renommer ta sauvegarde "Livre_de_Cave_New.sqlite"


----------



## Blr77 (13 Août 2016)

Bonjour Nicolas, Bonjour à tous,

VinoBook utilisée sur mon iPad Air et iPhone 4s, paramètrer avec la même adresse mail et mot de passe. 

A chaque intervention sur le stock, je procède au sauvegarde sur Dropbox proposé par Vinobook. 
Sur l'autre appareil, j'active l'importation depuis dropbox pour mise à niveau. 

Voici mon soucis : 

La sauvegarde et l'importation se déroulent correctement, pas de message d'erreur, etc...
Malheureusement, après vérification, la mise à niveau ne s'effectue que très rarement.

Problème de Paramètrages, Vinobook, Dropbox ? Autres ?

Merci pour votre aide. 

Blr77


----------



## Blr77 (15 Août 2016)

Bonjour à tous, 

Je pense avoir trouvé la solution à mon problème de mise à niveau entre plusieurs appareils de la pomme. 

La synchronisation n'étant pas opérationnelle, peut être dûe au manque de débit ou autres ...., après avoir désactivée cette fonction, la mise à niveau a été réussie avec une sauvegarde et importation "manuelles"

Bien à tous. 

BLR77


----------

